# Gandia - Good / Bad Areas?



## mickeymci (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi All,

After a recent visit I've decided I'd like to purchase a small flat in Gandia. Having only visited the area as a tourist I'm interested to know what others think of the city and are there any areas you would stay away from due to crime of overall "dodgy" as goings on?

I stayed in Benipeixcar which I loved, although quiet I found it safe at night. I did manage to look at a couple of flats during my stay (love the flats), felt uneasy with the surrounding streets, Carrer Pintor Josep Ribera, Carrer Pintor Segrelles, Placa Pintor Pau de San Leocadio.

Any advice on areas/streets to avoid would be greatly appreciated.

Mickey


----------



## liuhofapa (Jun 24, 2008)

mickeymci said:


> Hi All,
> 
> felt uneasy with the surrounding streets, Carrer Pintor Josep Ribera, Carrer Pintor Segrelles, Placa Pintor Pau de San Leocadio.


Hi,

We are checking Gandia as place to stay by June and never been there.
Can you specify more why uneasy on these areas, as these are the places we would like to rent.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can feel 'uneasy' anywhere. Of course there are some places and neighbourhoods you'd be very cautious when visiting - Las Ramblas Barcelona and the Prague and Paris metros spring to mind - but crime and 'dodgy' activities aren't confined to such areas.

We live in a so-called 'respectable' area near to Marbella and Estepona. This is an area of expensive houses and apartment blocks and because it is assumed the residents are wealthy -not so in our case - there are many burglaries and several incidents of handbag theft and mugging.
We were broken into a few years ago as have been most of our neighbours. All you can do is take sensible precautions. We certainly learned not to leave persianas up, to switch on the alarm, not leave keys in the lock, not to have set routines for leaving the house with the dogs, when in the street to keep bags securely attached to us and not to carry large amounts of cash or unnecessary credit/debit cards.

Spain is no better or worse than most European countries and considerably better than Prague where we lived ten years ago and where we were targeted unsuccessfully for street robbery several times in our first year, until we learned how to be more aware.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You can feel 'uneasy' anywhere. Of course there are some places and neighbourhoods you'd be very cautious when visiting - Las Ramblas Barcelona and the Prague and Paris metros spring to mind - but crime and 'dodgy' activities aren't confined to such areas.
> 
> We live in a so-called 'respectable' area near to Marbella and Estepona. This is an area of expensive houses and apartment blocks and because it is assumed the residents are wealthy -not so in our case - there are many burglaries and several incidents of handbag theft and mugging.
> We were broken into a few years ago as have been most of our neighbours. All you can do is take sensible precautions. We certainly learned not to leave persianas up, to switch on the alarm, not leave keys in the lock, not to have set routines for leaving the house with the dogs, when in the street to keep bags securely attached to us and not to carry large amounts of cash or unnecessary credit/debit cards.
> ...


Que ! ................. :noidea:


----------



## mickeymci (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi for me it was the overall cleanliness of the buildings, graffiti and of the flats, we checked 2 had very poorly maintained entrance (rubbish/old washing machine). But my initial impression of the city is very good.



liuhofapa said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are checking Gandia as place to stay by June and never been there.
> Can you specify more why uneasy on these areas, as these are the places we would like to rent.


----------



## mickeymci (Mar 6, 2018)

I totally get the everywhere has it's bad areas and even good areas get hit with crime. I've lived in The Bronx NYC, Leith Edinburgh two areas that a lot of people would run from but I do like an area that is clean and blue collar/working class. As I'm planning on purchasing a property before I drop some cash on a flat I'd like to be a bit more aware of areas that an individual that knows or has lived in Gandia might advise to proceed with caution. Gut feeling so far is that the city is pretty safe. 



VFR said:


> Que ! ................. :noidea:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mickeymci said:


> I totally get the everywhere has it's bad areas and even good areas get hit with crime. I've lived in The Bronx NYC, Leith Edinburgh two areas that a lot of people would run from but I do like an area that is clean and blue collar/working class. As I'm planning on purchasing a property before I drop some cash on a flat I'd like to be a bit more aware of areas that an individual that knows or has lived in Gandia might advise to proceed with caution. Gut feeling so far is that the city is pretty safe.


Yes I also like Gandia and have never had bad vibs when mooching around there, but cannot name which bits should be avoided (must be some ?)
Like you say cleanliness & and outside order tell you a lot so good luck in your search.


----------



## Scotia1618 (Nov 19, 2018)

*Gandia*

Mickey, have you made the commitment of property purchase? If so, did you identify safe area's and others to avoid? I am also interested in the same idea, purchase of a cheaper, available flat, within Gandia or Oliva. Hope everything went to plan for you? Could you please provide any tips for myself.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

I agree with what’s been said. You absolutely can’t ask a stranger what they think is a safe area. I’m from New York. My sense of ‘Safe’ will be very different, generally speaking, from someone from a small safe town. I wouldn’t want graffiti on my building or garbage but across the street there’s lots of graffiti and a homeless guy sleeps in a doorway. No problem...for me. I too prefer working class areas. I don’t like areas where rich people live. 
What I’m saying is you have to go to the area and scope the neighborhoods. Talk to people who live there and take strolls in the evening or night. It shouldn’t take more then a few weeks. 
When you are on a forum like this you don’t know a persons age, lifestyle, race, creed or color. Be aware of this and also respectful of that fact. Just an observation.


----------



## HenriGo (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi Mickey, just reading your thread as I also want to buy a place in Gandia. have you bought the apt and have more experiences?
I agree with the ‘uneasyness’ with the streets you mentioned. I was in that area and also felt a but uneasy
in carrer abat sola. I was also in Benipeixcar and saw 1-2 streets there which makes you wonder how it is at night. I but the next street looked really nice. I even asked a local there but it seems OK. most apt buildings are very well secured as well. I found it can differ from one street to the next almost. Advantage of Gandhi’s is that it has a good train station that brings you into the Heart of Valencia in one hour. Any more experiences about Gandhi’s to share are very welcome.


----------



## HenriGo (Feb 9, 2021)

Scotia1618 said:


> *Gandia*
> 
> Mickey, have you made the commitment of property purchase? If so, did you identify safe area's and others to avoid? I am also interested in the same idea, purchase of a cheaper, available flat, within Gandia or Oliva. Hope everything went to plan for you? Could you please provide any tips for myself.
> 
> ...


i hear Oliva is Nice, smaller. but just a bus that goes to Gandia, if you do not have acar.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

HenriGo said:


> i hear Oliva is Nice, smaller. but just a bus that goes to Gandia, if you do not have acar.


A person's perception is their truth. 

I've walked around Gandia at all times of day and night and never felt threatened or uneasy. There are some parts that are scruffier than others and no doubt there will be ne'erdowells around, but I've not met one. 
Spend a day and night, at least, there and see as much as you can. I can't tell you where you'll feel comfortable.


----------

